# Hi, another newbie



## Ruud (Jan 3, 2011)

Hola,

I'm Ruud van der Salm and i stumbled upon your forum a while back. I like history and plastic modeling, so there is plenty here for me to enjoy. I'm also over on the ARC, Z-5, and F-16.net forums.

later
Ruud


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome Ruud. Hope you feel at home here as well.


----------



## Ruud (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks CR. I was keeping up with your DW-O build in the BoB group build. Great info and build in that thread. I've got a Tamiya 1/72 Mk.1 on the bench that i'm using the AM decals of DW-O on.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks. Glad you liked it. I'm almost finishing my latest Spit here: http://http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/8-commonwealth-night-fighter/1-48-icm-spitfire-mk-ix-ae-b-ian-keltie-402-sqdn-rcaf-commonwealth-gb-26812.html


----------



## imalko (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome Ruud. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2011)

G'day mate welcome aboard from down under!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 4, 2011)

G'day from me to Ruud, another from the land of Oz, welcome to the family.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome on board. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2011)

Greetings....

Welcome to the family....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard Ruud.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Ruud, and welcome from England.


----------



## P40NUT (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Ruud.


----------

